
Public Data Release of Stack Overflow’s 2019 Developer Survey - jonbaer
https://stackoverflow.blog/2019/05/21/public-data-release-of-stack-overflows-2019-developer-survey/
======
seektable
Here you can analyze the data with pivot tables:
[http://stackoverflow.seektable.com/cube/4b8d18bfa62b4204a46e...](http://stackoverflow.seektable.com/cube/4b8d18bfa62b4204a46ec0256774853c)

